

The Football Genius of F. Scott Fitzgerald - ritchiea
http://online.wsj.com/articles/the-football-genius-of-f-scott-fitzgerald-1414166403

======
kazinator
So what this is saying is that Fitzgerald may have helped to shape the "old
sport".

